
Real-time heatmap example with Javascript and HTMLCanvas - revorad
http://www.patrick-wied.at/static/heatmap/
======
Concours
It's also down from here: <http://www.websitecheck.org/www.patrick-wied.at>

------
revorad
I've emailed Patrick, so let's hope he can bring it back up soon.

It's a shame sites can't handle HN-level traffic automatically. My own site
got borked when I put it on here without knowing much about web server
configurations. Are there some standard practices which one should know?

~~~
rarestblog
Basic VPS (on stable provider) + nginx + php-fpm + eaccelerator, barely
noticing any kind of traffic spikes (handled SlashDot, HN, HabraHabr, Reddit,
Delicious, many others).

Of course it depends on how intensive your app is, but for moderately loaded
site - this combination is more than enough. For ex. I've tested Wordpress
with this configuration - it can handle nearly 70 mil. hits per day (including
into this number hits to images, so probably around 10 mil. actual visitors).

Wouldn't recommend for real-time upgrade (during spike). For real-time go for
this: <http://gist.github.com/638751> (if load average > 5 - sorry, exit).
Crude, cruel, but helped me survive being unexpectedly TechCrunch'd on Apache
(didn't know about nginx at the time), then you can finally edit your files,
go for caching of nearly everything.

------
NewHighScore
This is a really neat idea, but it seems to track how fast the mouse moves
over the canvas instead of the amount of time the mouse is over parts of the
canvas.

------
pa7
hey guys its up again, I didn't know that my webserver wouldn't be able to
handle such an amount of traffic. I reconfigured the webserver, now it should
be ok. I'm going to add iPhone/iPad touchmove support for the canvas heatmap
example in the next days. cheers, Patrick

------
micky_25
if anyones interested these guys created something similar for the node
knockout competition.

<http://paularmstrong.github.com/nko-jackalope-promo>

------
VMG
hackernewsed

~~~
9ec4c12949a4f3
Upvoted anyway!

~~~
RDDavies
Why upvote a dead story?

~~~
9ec4c12949a4f3
<http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/facetious>

------
9ec4c12949a4f3
It's not just you! <http://www.patrick-wied.at> looks down from here.

~~~
araneae
Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:NInuBeY...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:NInuBeYXdBkJ:www.patrick-
wied.at/static/heatmap/+http://www.patrick-
wied.at/static/heatmap/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

